# 2011 Honda Ridgeline



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I guess its about time to start this thread even though its going to be slow. Too much crap to get done.

I guess first things first a list of things going in the truck

P99-RS
HAT L1 Pro R2, L4 and L8
Morel Ultimo SC 12 (some still don't believe it will fit! I'm here to prove them wrong lol)
JL Audio HD 900/5 and 600/4 (last on the list to get)


Anyways I'll update as progress goes on, I'm currently waiting for the glass to cure so I figure now would be the time to mess around on the computer.
Baffle is 3/4" Birch 11-ply, Doubled up on the top so I could drop the woofer down a bit more.
































Made some rings from 1/4" oak, the MDF ones seemed to not hold together well and felt flimsy. I plan to put them in the sail panels with some material streched and CA glued. reinforced from the back and smoothed out.








Bottom of the box being glassed and waiting to join the two pieces together.









Haven't yet figured where I want to put the amps yet. I know they will fit on the back wall with ease, but to get to the wall you have to remove the back seat so I don't think that would be too good for adjustments etc. Might do a double stack next to the box so it would be easy to adjust them.

Anyways, that's all for now  at least its some progress for now.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Documented progress...yes! Looking great man.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Bah!! I'm slow


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nah, meticulous and patient. Lol can't wait to hear the SC!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I owned 2008 ridgeline for 4 years, trade it in for 20124runner.
I made behind rearseat .35sqFT enclosure for JL 8W3 sub, got it tuned to 35hz sounded awesome. nowhere close to yours I`m sure. make sure you post it on ridgelineownersclub site, some members there will appreciate your effort.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Started messing with the sail panels today. Had a bit of trial and error with the CA glue not wanting to stick for some reason. Finally got it to work and then sprayed on the activator and wow that stuff cured fast!


















Also got the bottom of the enclosure pulled from the car, need to trim that up and then reinforce/attach it to the baffle.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing that Ultimo SC enclosure finished up


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Got the other pod CA glued up and trimmed. Boy the second one was alot easier then the first one  I can see how a real installer could get a set of pods knocked out quick once they get the hang of this!


















Tonight will be body filler and kitty hair for the inside of the pods. still a bit more sanding to do though.

Also trimmed up the enclosure some more for the rear, next need to join the baffle and enclosure together and start to build it up even more for strength. No pictures of that tho

-Chris


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Got to play a little with body filler tonight before I had to come inside.










Yep fits!










-Chris


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks good! Can't wait to see the box put together.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

f5racing said:


> Looks good! Can't wait to see the box put together.


Me too! heh


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinking you need to get rolling on that box! Lol

Your covering the sails with grill cloth right? That's going to look nice man.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

looking very nice!!!


----------



## hondalover (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see you get a twelve in there, the Ridgeline Owners Club says it can't be done. Agree you should post this there. Love my RL.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

jcollin76 said:


> I'm thinking you need to get rolling on that box! Lol
> 
> Your covering the sails with grill cloth right? That's going to look nice man.


+1 on the box! 

I'd paint the sail panels rather than cloth.. You can hide little imperfections with a lightly textured paint (SEM) better than the cloth. Plus it will look more OEM. 

Chris-
I like your idea of more copper trim in the interior. If I get some free time today I will P-Shop some images for you. 
Nice work so far! Your installs have always been inspiration for me!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Well didn't get as much time as I wanted to work on things but I did finish up sanding and painting the Sails...



















Hopefully tonight I can get working on the enclosure a bit more and bonding the two pieces that I have together.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

What kind of paint did you use for the sails? Looks like they turned out really good!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Plasti-Dip! lol

I used it for my emblems and other things on the truck. I like the stuff, seems pretty rugged once its fully cured up.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Stoph! Where are you putting the 4" drivers?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Hey Stoph! Where are you putting the 4" drivers?


Hey yourself  I'm going to be attempting to put them in the kicks. L8's will be in the doors once they get a hefty door treating etc.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Hey yourself  I'm going to be attempting to put them in the kicks. L8's will be in the doors once they get a hefty door treating etc.


Can't wait to see this install!!!
Please show pics!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Can't wait to see this install!!!
> Please show pics!


I'm trying to! I always remember to take pictures after something is finished 

I think I saw somewhere you are redoing yours? what kind of plans do you have now?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> I'm trying to! I always remember to take pictures after something is finished
> 
> I think I saw somewhere you are redoing yours? what kind of plans do you have now?


I'm glad you are going to post pics, it's funny I totally get what you are saying because I always forget to take pics along the way!

I don't know where you heard it but you are correct my friend, I'll be doing a complete re-do of my existing system in the Ridgey. Just assembling the pieces now and collecting equipment.
Also thought of going with Hybrid, but have decided on PHASS setup with a 3 way front stage, IB vented 8's and 4's and tweets up high. Center console 12".
Alpine F1 source. Zuki amps.
I'll post pics too.
Problem is that I am also doing a full SQ install in my other car with full Dynaudio 3 way front stage.
I have no time!!!!

Well good luck to you on this build and I'll be here rooting you on!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I heard you say something in one of the Zuki threads maybe. I don't remember  can't wait to see yours as well man!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think its time for some updates, and pics!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

That would involve me actually doing a decent amount of work  you know I'm slow!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Stoph said:


> That would involve me actually doing a decent amount of work  you know I'm slow!


Slow?! You'll be like 40 when this thing is done!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking good so far.
Nice equipment choices


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Well who would of thought I might actually do some work on this thing  I got a few supplies in and wanted to try them. Wrapped up the sails in vinyl, first time using the landou top glue. Also started finishing up the kicks in the truck.










Here is the start of the drivers side kick, well honda in their infinite wisdom of all, decided to put the 3rd fuse box on this kick panel so I was able to make the fuse panel fully functional. On the other side the ECU makes its home so I didn't want to mess with either of those. I decided to use some of bing's pod builds as inspiration for my kick panels  Thanks Bing! :beerchug:

Molds of existing kicks to make a base with.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

nice work! That sail panel looks like its stock.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Progress!!!
Looking good man, how are the kicks coming for ya? Had a chance to listen to them yet?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent work bro! Looks fantastic, lovin those kicks especially!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

No chance in listening when there is no wires / amps run  You are more then welcome to come over and help me run some wire haha!

Kicks are pretty much done, I tried doing vinyl on one of them and I just couldn't get the wrinkles out so I wrapped it in carpet and seams are much easier for me to hide with the carpet. Still not sure if I like the carpet on them or if I'm going to try out the Vinyl again.
This time I'm going to use some heat, I think that might aid in the stretching of the vinyl. All I know is that my fingers hurt from doing the sails and the one kick panel 3 times


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stoph said:


> No chance in listening when there is no wires / amps run  You are more then welcome to come over and help me run some wire haha!
> 
> Kicks are pretty much done, I tried doing vinyl on one of them and I just couldn't get the wrinkles out so I wrapped it in carpet and seams are much easier for me to hide with the carpet. Still not sure if I like the carpet on them or if I'm going to try out the Vinyl again.
> This time I'm going to use some heat, I think that might aid in the stretching of the vinyl. All I know is that my fingers hurt from doing the sails and the one kick panel 3 times


Man you need to get yo powa run! Lol
Heat and ice water really helped in doing my kicks! Happy to help, but it'd be mail order at this point.  don't see myself getting anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Well the carpet was bugging the crap out of me so I gave it another shot (this time using my heat gun ... wow what a difference that makes!)










now time to redo the other kick!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

That looks great Chris! Nice job


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> That looks great Chris! Nice job


You should of seen the first attempt and the carpet version up close  ... Even the wifey was telling me it looked bad haha.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stoph said:


> You should of seen the first attempt and the carpet version up close  ... Even the wifey was telling me it looked bad haha.


Lol I figured the carpet would be short lived. 
I didn't have to see it, to know you'd like the vinyl better... and you did a great job on it. 
Very refined and finished look.


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Vinyl > carpet. Any reason you don't attach the pod to the panel and then wrap the entire thing in vinyl? With some bondo to smooth out the "crease", the entire panel would look stock.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

db_Outlaw said:


> Vinyl > carpet. Any reason you don't attach the pod to the panel and then wrap the entire thing in vinyl? With some bondo to smooth out the "crease", the entire panel would look stock.


I thought about that, but I didn't have a match to the stock color interior and I'd then have to wrap everything black  I'm also very crappy at wrapping (this was infact the first pod I have wrapped )

Who knows, i might get the itch to redo it yet again and change all of that hah


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Past few weeks have been hectic with the fiance and I planning the wedding (VEGAS BABY!) She went off to get some fitting stuff for her dress so I was able to spend some time on the RL!

Started looking at the dash kit and how the P99 fits in there and how I hate how they always put that worthless pocket above the radio so I decided to fix that.

before









In Progress

















Still some more sanding to do, well alot of sanding to do  but I'll get it smoothed out and maybe thinking of mounting the remote knob on there, or using a switch blank somewhere else in the truck.

I can't remember who's thread I found the super glue info on but damn if I don't think its the best thing since sliced bread. Plus its not so damn heavy with filler etc.

Also I started messing around with an amp rack idea in my head and so far its going to work out nicely. Stacking both the 600/4 and the 900/5 saves me alot of room and will tuck away nicely with the Sub enclosure. The idea is that I will have removable panels on the front to adjust the stacked amplifiers and then another panel on the side to access the fuses. There will be another cut out on the top of the rack to allow the air to move around the amplifiers etc. I don't know if I'm going to need a fan or not yet but I'm sure they will be fine since I know of people stacking them in consoles etc.


















I was also able to get some grey carpet that matched and redid the sub enclosure which turned out very nice  During that time I also dropped the sub into the enclosure and hooked it up to my Plate amp for the HT and holy crap I'm in love with this subwoofer. :bowdown: the only thing I think I would replace it with is if I found another BA Pro LF12.5 to go with the lonely one on the shelf downstairs 

Anyways until next time  and before Jim says anything, I know I'm slow!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

To quote the old lady in the Wendy's commercials...

Where's the Ultimo?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

chithead said:


> To quote the old lady in the Wendy's commercials...
> 
> Where's the Ultimo?


Its on the other side of the truck under the seat


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Sanding sanding and more sanding still to go :/


























Its starting to look better then the original kit, man I really hate sanding tho.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

It builds character ....
Looking good bud!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Sanded and vinyl'd up!  Looks pretty swanky IMO










Mounted up the P99 to see what it all looks like in its new home 










More to come later, still need to work out this amp rack.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mmmm, carbon fiber....nice!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

I think you just confirm some of my ideas!!!! lol. especially the carbon


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

bmwproboi05 said:


> I think you just confirm some of my ideas!!!! lol. especially the carbon


I'm now trying to figure out what else to wrap in the truck so that it will tie together with more stuff.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Do the window switch area. You do around the speedo too. Thats what I plan to do. Might even get the 5s dude cubby cover, and wrap it once i get some cash saved up again.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

RCA's all done and finally took pictures of them.

Gepco cables with Neutrik ends.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Small update ... I've had a change in heart and plans, so after talking with lunchbox some more I've ripped out the console and am going to be making a new console with the Morel driver in that. Should allow much more room under the seat for the (3) PPI arts. (2) AX400's and a A600. I'm going to be running an AX400 on each side of the truck for the ability to have Stereo seperation. Should be interesting non the less  Can't wait to get started on the console!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooohhhhhhh... can't wait to see this console


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Small update ... I've had a change in heart and plans, so after talking with lunchbox some more I've ripped out the console and am going to be making a new console with the Morel driver in that. Should allow much more room under the seat for the (3) PPI arts. (2) AX400's and a A600. I'm going to be running an AX400 on each side of the truck for the ability to have Stereo seperation. Should be interesting non the less  Can't wait to get started on the console!


I'm loving what I'm hearing!!! 

Those art series amps are going to be pretty sick lined up under the back seat area there! 

Trust me that Morel 12 up front and center will be so nice! Even when I had a single 10" up there I had a lot of judges complimenting me on the midbass and sub bass balance and linearity. It also helps a bit with staging and losing that effect of the localizing sub bass from the back. Many may argue with that statement, but in this particular vehicle I have had enclosures under the rear seats in the past (and even using the same speakers) the center console route (for this setup and this car) was definitely the way to go.

As for the AX 400's running one on each side...It's a neat idea and one that can reap fantastic results but me being a newbie and someone who is on the steep learning curve of car audio...I want to remind you to just make sure of one thing that I have encountered: Make sure the voltage supplied to each amp is IDENTICAL. I thought of doing that similar type of setup in the past because it sounded great in theory, but I'm not so sure I would be able to pull it off because of my lack of prowess with install e.g. small variables in wire run lengths, avoiding ground loops, little things that I would have overlooked at the time. But that's just me and I'm still learning a ton!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> I'm loving what I'm hearing!!!
> 
> Those art series amps are going to be pretty sick lined up under the back seat area there!
> 
> ...


Hopefully it will all go as planned  need to get started!! I'm excited to see what yours is going to look like as well man!


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

This install looks awesome so far! LOVE the choice in equipment. I have always had a soft spot for Art Series amps. I have one concern with amplification. The 4ohm Ultimo SC12 (which I also use) sits at 2.6ohm... I'm not sure if the A600 will be comfortable at that impedence, I would hate to see you burn it up. A fan may remedy things. I look forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

FartinInTheTub said:


> This install looks awesome so far! LOVE the choice in equipment. I have always had a soft spot for Art Series amps. I have one concern with amplification. The 4ohm Ultimo SC12 (which I also use) sits at 2.6ohm... I'm not sure if the A600 will be comfortable at that impedence, I would hate to see you burn it up. A fan may remedy things. I look forward to the rest of the build.


Thanks for the heads up man. I just checked mine out and it sits at 3.1 ohms, I don't plan running it crazy so I think it's going to be okay.

Just noticed you are in WA. I grew up there  just moved to Iowa about a year ago.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FartinInTheTub said:


> This install looks awesome so far! LOVE the choice in equipment. I have always had a soft spot for Art Series amps. I have one concern with amplification. The 4ohm Ultimo SC12 (which I also use) sits at 2.6ohm... I'm not sure if the A600 will be comfortable at that impedence, I would hate to see you burn it up. A fan may remedy things. I look forward to the rest of the build.


OR...you could always go crazy with the art series amp and LIQUID COOL that mutha!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> OR...you could always go crazy with the art series amp and LIQUID COOL that mutha!


You know the ductwork in the bottom of the console? I was thinking of just blowing air across all three amps  I know its not perfect cooling but it might just be enough to help out. Right above those ducts I'm thinking of mounting my distro block too so I can get to fuses etc easier.

Anyways, Toys came today in the mail


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> You know the ductwork in the bottom of the console? I was thinking of just blowing air across all three amps  I know its not perfect cooling but it might just be enough to help out. Right above those ducts I'm thinking of mounting my distro block too so I can get to fuses etc easier.
> 
> Anyways, Toys came today in the mail


If you could find or fab up some nice conduits, that would be a great idea. Even with fans on either end of your amprack, it's nice to get some airflow from front to back. With my Ridge, I actually blocked off the vents behind the rear seat too making proper cooling an even greater issue.

Amazing art series amps bro! Killer!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Third Art showed up today









Started to put together the console today as well. I will get better pictures of I t tomorrow.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Third Art showed up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so nice! Are you gonna try to get ahold of some white spacers too?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> That looks so nice! Are you gonna try to get ahold of some white spacers too?


I would love some spacers if I can find them.



















Couldn't wait to take pictures  progress on the console!! When all said and done should be sitting at 1.3-1.4 cu. ft.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

And some more progress for the day  starting with the sexy Morel picture 



























Distro block location for easy access to fusing. 


















Made a little coin cubby tray thing. Still need to make the cup holder, but I'm waiting on the part to arrive. Going to use an insert from the Honda element. 


















Here you can see that the speaker ring is wider then the console, I am going to blend that into the console with some dura glass etc. 









Thanks for looking, as usual comments welcome!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Slapped the new battery in today, little more capacity then the stock Honda battery.









Kept working on the console too. Parts came for the cup holders so I was able to mold them in to the top. They are from a Honda element, I knew about these from my last car so I gave them a shot and it turned out looking really nice. 









Smoothed out the sides as well


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good sir.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful job so far! I am loving the cupholders too! Gonna use your Element cupholder idea for sure bro!
Love the design and that Morel does look so supersexy!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Beautiful job so far! I am loving the cupholders too! Gonna use your Element cupholder idea for sure bro!
> Love the design and that Morel does look so supersexy!


Thanks JJ! The cup holders worked really well. I'm working on the top piece now to hold the armrest and help with wrapping the whole thing  I am in awe btw at your door work  they are really looking good!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Thanks JJ! The cup holders worked really well. I'm working on the top piece now to hold the armrest and help with wrapping the whole thing  I am in awe btw at your door work  they are really looking good!


It's great having this build with us both working on these Ridgelines! We can share each others' little accomplishments! Like you told me before, fitting a 12 in there is a tough task, but I think you are pulling it off in fine style my friend! The doors that I'm doing completely sacrifice a stock panel, which is certainly not for everybody, but I am sure I'll enjoy the result! Taking bloody long enough though, right?!?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Test fitted and made the opening for the air vent to blow over the amp rack area.








Quick disconnect for the subwoofer








Did some more tweaking on the console cup holder etc, didn't get pictures of the top piece all carpeted tho.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Very awesome! Loving the angle between the two rear side tiers for vent and distro block display! Tight fit between the seats but it looks like you pulled it off beautifully!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Did a little more work on the console, think it turned out pretty good. I'm happy that I don't really have any visible seams other then the one between the top piece and the actual console. I think that its a pretty good looking seam to have tho instead of one down the top or back 
























Better picture of the cupholders.









Here are the only seams that I don't like but it was inevitable that I would end up with some on the project. I'm just glad they aren't in plain view.









Thanks for looking


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That came out really nicely! Nice work man! 

I have a question for you. Could you pm me some pictures of your tailgate set up? It goes down and also opens up as a door doesn't it? I was curious how the mechanisms work. 

Keep up the good work man, it's outstanding!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> That came out really nicely! Nice work man!
> 
> I have a question for you. Could you pm me some pictures of your tailgate set up? It goes down and also opens up as a door doesn't it? I was curious how the mechanisms work.
> 
> Keep up the good work man, it's outstanding!


Yep it opens both ways and also has a trunk in the bed. You just want some close ups of the latches and such?

I'll get them to you tonight when I get home.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes please that would be awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Did a little more work on the console, think it turned out pretty good. I'm happy that I don't really have any visible seams other then the one between the top piece and the actual console. I think that its a pretty good looking seam to have tho instead of one down the top or back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That turned out beautiful!!! I love the way sides towards the woofer flare out and finish so clean on the side of the woofer face (cone ).
You did such an awesome job bro! Big huge thumbs up. 
My box will have the woofer facing straight down so it's too bad the cone wont be seen. I cant get over that Morel and how awesome it looks.
I thing you will love the sound when you finally fire this thing up!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks man!! I can't wait to see the way yours is going to look. If its anything like what you already have done now then I'm sure it will be awesome.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

What about the rear AC vents? Or did i not read about you deleting them?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

2167 said:


> What about the rear AC vents? Or did i not read about you deleting them?


I won't have vents, but I'm going to make a grill that will blow air under the seats. I'm thinking about blocking Parton the vent off to help increase the air velocity out of the grill. Still working on that part.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Love the console... did you consider going with an SEM coating to match the factory trim instead of the carpet?

Also, if my geography memory serves me, Iowa can get cold in the winter..... doesn't the rear vents also HEAT in the winter time, hence you will be supplying the amps with additional heat?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Love the console... did you consider going with an SEM coating to match the factory trim instead of the carpet?
> 
> Also, if my geography memory serves me, Iowa can get cold in the winter..... doesn't the rear vents also HEAT in the winter time, hence you will be supplying the amps with additional heat?


I did consider it but I've never used it before and I figured if I didn't like the carpet I could always redo that someday. All in all the carpet is nice for the seats to brush against and i wasn't sure how durable the SEM coating was going to be or how it would work with wood instead of plastic.

Why yes it does get cold here, I'm currently trying to figure a way to block off the vent when I call for heat tho. I might have to just block them off entirely if I can't figure a way around that :/

Nothing new to update this thread with really, I've been busy with work and final wedding plans lately. So instead I've been tinkering while relaxing inside on another one of my cars 

















ok so its not the same size, and it doesn't have a stereo in it. Its still a blast  I just wish they made a Honda Ridgeline body for the damn thing


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Ridgeline build, and Wraith!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude you rock! I miss my Ridgeline. HOpefully honda will make updated model for 2013


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Chris, what is that little black rock crawler? Is it an R/C build? It looks damn cool bro!


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome work man! Love the meticulous attention to detail.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome work man! Love the meticulous attention to detail.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

did you by chance take a picture of how far forward in comparison to the stock console it sits when you had it in for test fit? Also, did I miss where you stated the internal volume?


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

If I remember from my cad drawing and calc I was sitting right around 1.35ish? I also stuffed the box knowing that the ultimo subs like a bit of volume. 

I will look through some pictures but it will definately sit farther forward but I left room for the cubby to still work since that's where my brake controller is mounted for the trailer.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you still have this system? Let me know if you'd ever consider selling those sail panels. Those are exactly what I'm looking for & they look amazing!


----------

